# Are you financially better off or not than last this year at this time?



## debodun (Dec 25, 2017)

I ask because this Christmas I only received two gifts - much less than usual and the ones I received were cheapo; a hand towel and a tin of Danish cookies, which I have a strong feeling both were re-gifts and these from people that usually give Swiss Colony gift baskets or Russell Stover boxes of candy. Even in the family grab bag, where the minimum cost of the gift is $5, half the people didn't participate and the ones that did put in dollar store items. Also, mailed 8 cards and only 3 were reciprocated.

I realize Christmas focus shouldn't be on the gifts, but golly, I feel like Truman Capote who said one Christmas "I'm giving Tiffany's and getting poinsettias!"  Just wondering if it's because, in general, people are hurting financially this year.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 25, 2017)

If the hand towel and the tin of cookies were given to you as a sincere gesture of the Christmas spirit then be happy and enjoy them.  

If they were given to you as an obligatory gesture then they are just stuff and you should not give them a thought.

 Focus your energies on the meaning of Christmas, try to stop keeping score or comparing the haul from one year to the next!

Merry Christmas Deb!


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 25, 2017)

You're lucky you got what you did. Be thankful, for once!


----------



## Knight (Dec 25, 2017)

Giving and receiving gifts as a tradition stopped many years ago for us. Replaced by, for family is giving something at a time when it is needed and useful during the year. All others welcomed the change, probably a relief not having to figure out what to give to people that have all they need. 


As for 


> Just wondering if it's because, in general, people are hurting financially this year.




The better possibility is for the many that now have a job they could be catching up on debt incurred during the previous 8 years of the Obama administration. 


Prior to dropping the gift giving & receiving price was never the criteria, sentiment was. Could be I've lost sentiment in favor of practical.


----------



## Big Horn (Dec 25, 2017)

RadishRose said:


> You're lucky you got what you did. Be thankful, for once!


You sound like a wicked stepmother.  I know that they're all wicked, but I wished to make it clear.


----------



## oldmontana (Dec 25, 2017)

We are much better thanks to our investments.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 25, 2017)

My family, what there is left of it, quit giving Christmas gifts long ago and my friends and I have done the same.  Christmas is not about gifts, and it certainly isn't about keeping score about who spent what on what.  Christmas is about the birth of Christ, God's gift to humanity, and his message of redemption, love and peace.


----------



## Buckeye (Dec 25, 2017)

I got Hoot a nice big pack of doggie treats, and that was the only gift I bought.  My new lady friend and I agreed to a "No Gift" deal this year.  I did get a very nice framed picture from my son, along with a wine & cheese basket.  Sent out 8 cards got about that many back.  

The "economy" may or may not be doing better, but that doesn't mean that some folks aren't still struggling.  Cheap gifts?? Meh.  I don't judge.

Merry Christmas


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 25, 2017)

debodun said:


> I ask because this Christmas I only received two gifts - much less than usual and the ones I received were cheapo; a hand towel and a tin of Danish cookies, which I have a strong feeling both were re-gifts and these from people that usually give Swiss Colony gift baskets or Russell Stover boxes of candy. Even in the family grab bag, where the minimum cost of the gift is $5, half the people didn't participate and the ones that did put in dollar store items. Also, mailed 8 cards and only 3 were reciprocated.
> 
> I realize Christmas focus shouldn't be on the gifts, but golly, I feel like Truman Capote who said one Christmas "I'm giving Tiffany's and getting poinsettias!"  Just wondering if it's because, in general, people are hurting financially this year.



Deb, it's nice that you received those gifts, I wouldn't judge them too harshly, it's the thought that counts.  Can I ask what you gave the folks who gave you those gifts, did you buy something really expensive for them?  

We don't do Christmas gifts, but we did send out around a dozen cards to family and friends and got the same amount in return.


----------



## jujube (Dec 25, 2017)

We don't do much gift exchanging in my family.  We sisters don't exchange gifts, but we do still give gifts to our own and each other's grandkids and great-grandkids.  My daughter and granddaughter and I exchange small gifts.  I give my mom a grocery gift card every year and she buys herself some luxury food items she wouldn't normally get.  The Spousal Equivalent and I exchange very small gifts; I got him a new Sudoko book and he got me two cartons of Mexican Coca-Cola......which is exactly what I wanted.


----------



## Lethe200 (Dec 25, 2017)

We have no problems financially. I'll probably apply for Soc Sec next month, don't like the way the political winds are blowing. One good thing about the tax bill (which otherwise I loathe): the individual AMT shot up to $1M. We would probably have hit the old limit (I think $144K?) in a few years, so that worry goes away forever. We'll certainly never hit $1M/yr, LOL.

We don't exchange Xmas presents in my family. Gave it up years ago when we realized we all had too much stuff, LOL! I give gifts only when I see something someone will really like or has expressed a need for. We even stopped buying presents for my nephew's kids. They have way too many toys anyway; they don't need more.


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 25, 2017)

Appreciate the gifts you received not with an appraising eye.


----------



## nvtribefan (Dec 25, 2017)

I have no idea what relationship there is between financial status and ingratitude.

May be you could try giving a gift without expecting an equal dollar return?  There are many worthy charities.


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 25, 2017)

Debodun, how would we know about the finances of the people you expected gifts from? (That's really what you're asking.)

Regarding comparing yourself to Truman Capote, do you give Tiffany quality gifts? I didn't get that impression from some of your other threads.

Suggestion: spend some time reading to kids in a burn unit or cancer treatment center . . . might help you put things into perspective.


----------



## rkunsaw (Dec 26, 2017)

Debodun, what gifts did you give to the ones who gave you the "cheap" gifts. And you say you only got two gifts, how many did you give?

Are you hurting financially or just thinking others may be?

As for your opening question, I don't see what that has to do with gift giving but we are much better off since the stock market started soaring since the election and expect to continue doing well.


----------



## debodun (Dec 26, 2017)

At least I didn't get a chia pet. LOL


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 26, 2017)

debodun said:


> At least I didn't get a chia pet. LOL


Be thankful for that!  LOL I just had this discussion with my husband as it relates to sympathy cards with money or checks in them. My parents always put something in a sympathy card. Now people don't even give cards anymore and most don't give money. I still do because that's what I'm used to. I do think the economy has something to do with people backing off from buying expensive gifts or gift giving at all.  I know a lot of people who are struggling to make ends meet. Some are working people, some are retirees. If it makes you feel good to give expensive (or more expensive) gifts that will also please the recipients, then isn't that what it's all about? Or are you trying to meet an expectation or keep up with the Joneses?  Whatever your answer, that should be your guide for next year. I'm sorry, however, that you weren't pleased with your gifts. I am financially better off but we don't celebrate Christmas. Our EID is the time for gift giving and gifts are never "expected" to cost a certain amount, to be something that was purchased (instead of handmade) or even to be given at all in some instances.


----------



## debodun (Dec 26, 2017)

It seemed every year they come out with new version of chia pets. This year I saw Donald Trump and Bob Ross.


----------



## CaroleC (Dec 26, 2017)

I don't exchange gifts for the holidays, except with my grown daughter because, well, she's my only child. 

Yes, I am financially better off than last year at this time. I am retired and my nestegg has grown quite a bit during the past year. Since I don't exchange gifts, every year after Christmas I buy myself something I'd like. This year it's a $13.99 watch I saw on Amazon. Sure, I could afford more but this is the one I wanted so it is the one I ordered.


----------



## Outdoorsygal (Dec 27, 2017)

I received a raise this month which equates to 3k per year (gross) so that was a nice xmas gift.
We hoped to have sold our land by now but maybe 2018 will be a better year


----------



## mathjak107 (Dec 27, 2017)

so much better this year thanks to the markets insane rise again . been retired 3 years ,drawing 6 figures out to live a year and higher than the day we retired .


----------



## Outdoorsygal (Dec 27, 2017)

Glad to hear that mathjack


----------



## Lon (Dec 27, 2017)

I am better off due to increasing value of investments over the past year.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 27, 2017)

Without actually counting pennies,  I figure I'm about the same as last year.


----------



## mathjak107 (Dec 27, 2017)

this was a spectacular year for us . our portfolio was up multiple 6 figures .


----------



## debodun (Dec 29, 2017)

We has a belated senior's Christmas party today and, of course, a grab bag. That was another disaster. I got a teapot and the lid didn't match. The person that got my gift left it on the table when she departed. And if you're wondering what I put in - it was an assortment - a new Christmas themed terry cloth towel, a Hummel figurine, a selection of different teas and a balsa wood trinket box all in a decorative tin.


----------



## debodun (Dec 30, 2017)

rkunsaw said:


> Debodun, what gifts did you give to the ones who gave you the "cheap" gifts.



For example, I gave a gift card to a local store and a package of printer paper and a beautiful lithographed card to a friend. What did I get in return from  her? ZILCH!


----------



## Uptosnuff (Dec 30, 2017)

I think that people just aren't nearly as social as they used to be.  In gift giving or in sending out xmas cards.  I used to send out a ton of cards to both mine and hubby's families.  Because I'm helping my daughter with a medical condition, I didn't have time to send out cards this year.  I only received 3 from nieces and nephews.  People will make excuses (I.e. it's too expensive to send out cards) but really, I don't think they want to put forth the effort.

BTW, I am better off financially this year than last.  But I don't think it has to do with finances.  I think society is changing.


----------



## Bullie76 (Dec 31, 2017)

Lon said:


> I am better off due to increasing value of investments over the past year.



Same and due to expenses remaining about the same.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Dec 31, 2017)

We're far better off not only with investments, but I went on Medicare 16 months ago, and DW is just starting. We've had private health insurance to the tune of $1500 a month that has been drastically reduced. I may start on SS this year -- can't decide whether to let it keep increasing, or start to cash out now..........


----------



## Bullie76 (Dec 31, 2017)

retiredtraveler said:


> We're far better off not only with investments, but I went on Medicare 16 months ago, and DW is just starting. We've had private health insurance to the tune of $1500 a month that has been drastically reduced.



I will be getting a nice raise in about 1.5 years for the same reason. Getting older ain't all bad!


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Dec 31, 2017)

I am certainly not any better off than last year, and the year ahead will only be worse, most likely. I get $441 SS each month, which will go up to $450 in January, but then they will take that off of my foodstamps allowance, so I will have no more to live on than I did this year.
 In the meantime, the cost of food and just about everything else keeps going up, and that pitiful $9 a month would not do much to offset that, even if they let me keep it. 
I applied for SSI, which is a supplementary government plan for people with low income, and yesterday I got a letter back from them telling me that I do not qualify for SSI because I have too much income. 
At just over $5,000 per year, I am barely half of what is considered Federal Poverty Level for 2017; so how on earth can I have too much income to qualify ? ? 
I don’t know whether to laugh or cry......


----------



## Victor (Dec 31, 2017)

Gifts are often symbolic of the relationship between 2 people. It's a symbol of their love or likinig or caring or perhaps it is merely an empty gesture.
 A thoughtless or very cheap gift (like a mug) from a family member or good friend might suggest apathy or the attitude that they don't want to spend the time
to find the right gift. I used to get that a lot--and I am not thankful because I know that they didn't care to find my size
(and they knew my size exactly)
or something I really wanted so they put no effort into it. "I don't want to shop for you" is stated or implied.
There's no strict moral obligation but it is customary. Having gotten loads of unwanted
and useless gifts over the years,, I would rather have nothing at all--I don't need more clutter.
Then there are family members who give clothing that they know the recipient doesn't need or want,
and he/she gives it back to the giver, so she wears it!
 So sometimes gratitude isn't the right response.
If someone is really broke, then that's totally different with no/low expectations.


----------



## debodun (Dec 31, 2017)

A hint of why no one like my gifts this year. Apparently it is all over town that when I have to give a gift, I just grab something in my house and wrap it up instead of going out and really shop for something. I told the person that dropped the ball to me that the items in my house are probably more valuable that the things at WalMart. She replied, in effect, "Well, people want NEW stuff for a gift. Antiques are just old junk to most people these days."


----------



## Lethe200 (Dec 31, 2017)

My family and friends reached the point years ago when we all separately decided "Too Much Stuff!" Kids' gifts are okay but otherwise, it's a no-go. Souvenirs from travel trips are acceptable, however. But I'm not a tchotke-kind of person, so we only buy something if we think a friend/relative would especially like it. We're more likely to bring back food, LOL. 

Gift cards are increasingly popular for a reason. Most of our friends/relatives aren't in as good a financial position as we are, so it's an easy way to help them out. We usually reserve it for BDs, however.


----------



## KingsX (Dec 31, 2017)

With God's blessings,  I live a modest comfortable life and my nest egg has increased every year since I retired early 10 years ago.


----------



## KingsX (Dec 31, 2017)

Happyflowerlady said:


> I am certainly not any better off than last year, and the year ahead will only be worse, most likely. I get $441 SS each month, which will go up to $450 in January, but then they will take that off of my foodstamps allowance, so I will have no more to live on than I did this year.
> In the meantime, the cost of food and just about everything else keeps going up, and that pitiful $9 a month would not do much to offset that, even if they let me keep it.
> 
> I applied for SSI, which is a supplementary government plan for people with low income, and yesterday I got a letter back from them telling me that I do not qualify for SSI because I have too much income.
> ...




I feel for your situation. 

 If your income comes from a job,  you might do the math to see if that job income is worth it.

A friend who was on early SS, also went on SSI this year... but he had zero other income.

SSI also paid his Medicare B premium.  He also qualified for food stamps and meals on wheels.
Other benefits would be available like government supplemented housing and an Obamaphone.

.


----------



## Colleen (Jan 25, 2018)

We're better off this year than last year at this time, BUT we had to sell our lovely home in June to make that happen. We downsized from 2200 sq. feet to 1800 sq. feet. I had 4 bathrooms to clean and hubby had a swimming pool to take care of, plus we had 1/2 acre with mature fruit trees, rose bushes, and lots of other landscaping. We now have a 1/4 acre and I only have to clean 2 bathrooms. Our expenses have gone down drastically and we're able to stash an extra $1000 a month away. We like our "cozy" home and we're not constantly working to keep it up. Downsizing was good for us in more ways than one.


----------

